# Hawaii Reviews for January 2012...



## billhall (Jan 3, 2012)

January 2012 Hawaii Reviews....


----------



## billhall (Jan 3, 2012)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 12/24/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer: Christina Macbeth​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 8, 2012)

*Kuleana Club, Maui, 9/1/11*

*New Review *


Kuleana Club 
Reviewer:Richard Nimtz​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 8, 2012)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 10/30/11*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu 
Reviewer:William Cason​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 8, 2012)

*Kona Coast II, Big Island, 8/13/2011*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 8, 2012)

*Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 5/1/11*

*New Review *


Pahio at Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer:Meredith & Jim Morton​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 14, 2012)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 12/31/11*

*New Review *


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer: David Slater​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 14, 2012)

*Ka’anapali Beach Club, Maui, 2/15/11*

*New Review *


Ka’anapali Beach Club 
Reviewer:James & Penny Bowman​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 22, 2012)

*Hono Koa, Maui, 1/7/12*

*New Review *


Hono Koa 
Reviewer:[name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 22, 2012)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 1/08/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer: Daniel ODea​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jan 27, 2012)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy, Kauai, 1/10/12*

*New Review *


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy 
Reviewer:[name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

